# The Event



## FeedMeTV (Nov 25, 2010)

(I couldn't see an existing thread for this, if I have missed it, please could a mod delete/merge this)

Who is watching the Event?

It looked very promising and the reviews I came across before this was aired were favourable also. It is supposed to be Lost-esque with a bit of 24 thrown in, a few different storylines going on at the same time but inevitably linked. The general premise is a group of aliens crash landed on earth and since their arrival some have been in prison and some are walking free amongst us. The sister plot follows Sean and his girlfriend (whose name escapes me at the moment) who are being chased/kidnapped by an unknown organisation for an unknown reason.

I still haven't quite made up my mind about it. I have seen the first 3 I think (last week's is on record ready to watch) and after the pilot I was very excited about the show but since then I feel a bit lukewarm towards it.

Although things have been happening it doesn't feel like the plot has progressed particularly. I'll keep watching though as I have heard it gets really good.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 25, 2010)

I only caught bits of it, but the bits I saw I thought were really good. I didn't realise it was a series, I thought it was a one off thing. Will have to try to watch it properly now.


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 25, 2010)

It's quite fast-paced in parts, thought not so fast that you can't see huge holes in the plot (like the writers' seemingly limited understanding of the size of the US, particularly when travelling in a car).

I see it as a bit like Spooks: if one switches off some of one's brain, the programme becomes tosh that one can really enjoy.


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 25, 2010)

Dreadful, sorry.

"How do we get the prisoner to escape?"
"How about an RV just happens to come round the bend with its driver asleep at the wheel and smashes into the cop car?"
"Yeah, that'll do."

El-cheapo cash-in with plot holes the size of Jupiter every three minutes. Grumble grumble.


----------



## blacknorth (Nov 25, 2010)

I was rather enjoying it, though I stopped at episode 5 having forgotten the series ever existed. Now I have to go and dl all the episodes I missed, bah!


----------



## Steve S (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm quite enjoying it, although I'd say I was interested rather than gripped. There is potential there but I fear that it will just tail off into increasingly convulted plotlines, a la Heroes and Lost!!


----------



## Dr.Jackson (Nov 26, 2010)

I watch this show every week, although I'm not entirely sure why. I think that I'm hoping it will pick up, but quite honestly, I'm not sure I really care about the characters.
The ratings for The Event started off well, but then fell pretty much every week. I'm not sure what impact the holiday hiatus will have on the viewing figures, but I'd put my money on people not being too bothered by its absence, rather like what happened with Flash Forward.


----------



## alchemist (Nov 26, 2010)

Likewise, i felt it started well but last week's episode was a bit dull, and frankly, I couldn't care less about the character that died. Plus, the SFX look homemade.
I expect I'll take an executive decision, as I did with Heroes, and give up soon.


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 20, 2011)

I watched the first two post-break episodes on Monday. Is my memory playing tricks? I don't recall any flashbacks (apart from the "Previously..." stuff). A marked improvement, IMHO.


Okay, things (travelling time, iffy science) still let the show down somewhat, but a lot of it seemed to make sense, at least in the moment. (Though I am prepared to admit that _Outcasts_ may have permanently lowered my standards. )


----------



## Interference (Mar 20, 2011)

Where is it being shown?


----------



## alchemist (Mar 20, 2011)

Channel 4, on Mondays now, I think.

More happened in the last two episodes than the others put together. It's enough to make me stick with it for a while longer.


----------



## Interference (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you   I'm checking it out now.


----------

